# new bike for the spouse



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

Gonna splurge on the spouse this Christmas and get the my lovely bride a new bike. Her running and marathon days are almost over and now time to get her something new. How do the ladies of the board feel about the Cervelo Carbon Soloist.... Nice and red... Lots of nice carbon things to make it "feel" nice. Any ideas that would provide a "female touch"?:idea:


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Nice present. :thumbsup: The bike looks nice, my own is black/red/white so clearly Im a fan of that colour scheme. 

While you are talking "female touch", I'd do your best to get the right saddle for her - perhaps go through some of the saddle threads here in the womens forum to try and understand the fit/comfort issues we have.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=84060&highlight=saddle
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96172&highlight=saddle

Apart from that, my personal choice is for everything on my bike to match, including the water bottle and helmet. I'd suggest your best bet would to be to go in that direction if you are buying accessories too.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Now there's a husband for ya! :thumbsup:

I agree with Orbit. A comfortable saddle always helps. And a nice pair of shorts and a jersey would be great.


----------

